# Living the Season through All of You



## Head Spook (Jul 19, 2007)

Just wanted to say how much I am enjoying living this Halloween season through all of you. My Dad passed away recently so I decided not to haunt this year as my heart just wasn't in it. Glad that I can still get on here and enjoy the season through all of you.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

So sorry to hear of your loss. Was your father was a fan of Halloween as well? Perhaps in a way your time here can still be a way of honoring his memory.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I know what you mean Head Spook - it's like group therapy. Hopefully you will get back into the swing of things. Give it some time. Sometimes you can celebrate Halloween just by going little things - renting or going to a movie, going for a walk and checking out everyone else's decorations or reading a horror novel.


----------



## Creeper (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss. 

My dad passed in Aug '07 and though it was a really tough time for me, that Halloween ended up being the first year I put on a haunted house - strange, I guess, but I remember being more interested in putting something on for the kids and not linking it too much with my father's passing. It was a form of therapy, I suppose.

I hope you are able to enjoy this year's Halloween even though you're not putting on a haunt, and next year you can come back better than ever.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I know what mean and I am sorry for your loss. My mom passed away in 2006. Two months later my wife asked me for a divorce. Everyone here really helped me thru it. And I know what you mean about not being able to get back to haunting. I really had to push myself. It is the hardest thing I have had to deal with. But my mom would have wanted me to continue. When life knocks you on your ass, you have no choice but to brush yourself off and get right back up. Maybe you are not ready to do that right now. Which is ok. But remember, when you are finished grieving, then it is time to start making yourself happy and getting back to haunting.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

I am sincerely sorry for your loss. That is such a tough thing to go through.


----------



## Head Spook (Jul 19, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I am starting to feel like myself again and hope that soon, I'll be back to par. I am missing my haunt this year, but know that I made the right decision. Plus, going on a "field trip" this weekend to some visit some haunts with several of my helpers. Something we usually don't get to do since we are so busy working. Hope you all have the best haunting season ever!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Sorry to hear of the passing of your father. I'm glad the forum can help you through the tough time. Enjoy your haunt field trip this weekend.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

I am sorry to hear of your loss. I hope your field trip lifts your spirits.


----------



## 2dragon (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm so sorry you lost your father. When I lost my son a few years ago it almost killed me. It helped to have people to talk to. I think some things in life hurt so bad you never get over them, but eventually you can live with them. PLEASE let us know if and how we can help.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm truly sorry for your loss. You're dealing with it in a positive way by sharing about it. However you plan to spend this holiday I'm sure your dad will be in your thoughts and help you enjoy it. We're a supportive community here and can help easy your sadness. Don't be shy.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I am sorry to hear of your loss,I know your father will be with you always in your heart.Death is a very hard thing to deal with.I hope you will still have a wonderful halloween.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Sorry to hear of the loss of your father.


----------

